# Windows erkennt XBox One Controller nicht.



## Clerks89 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir einen XBox One Controller auf Amazon für den PC gekauft (inkl mitgeliefertem Micro USB Kabel). Das Problem ist nun, dass er unter Windows 8.1 keinen Treiber findet.
Laut diesem Artikel hier sollte der Treiber per Windows Update eingespielt werden. Das Windows ist voll upgedatet und findet keine Updates mehr, auch keine Optionalen. PC Drivers for the Xbox One Controller Now Available - Xbox Live's Major Nelson

Hat bzw hatte noch jemand solche Probleme, wenn ja, wie lässt es sich lösen?


----------



## d3x (11. Juni 2015)

Versuch mal die Treiber dennoch runterzuladen.
http://mjr.mn/XboxOnePCDriversx64


----------



## DrTraxx (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte das Problem auch, aber bei mir hat ein Treiber direkt von der Microsoft-Seite geholfen.

PC-Kompatibilität des Xbox One Wireless Controllers | Xbox One-Zubehör


----------



## Clerks89 (11. Juni 2015)

Perfekt, Danke für eure Antworten. Finde es zwar komisch, dass er den Treiber nicht automatisch lädt. Nach der Installation des verlinkten Treiber klappt es nun jedoch.


----------

